
Caster Semenya expected to be affected by IAAF rule changes – BBC Sport - lifeisstillgood
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/athletics/43890575
======
lifeisstillgood
Basically she is a woman with the testosterone levels of a man, and the IAAF
think she should race with men or take drugs to lower her testosterone.

which just seems to make sport further away from reality than it already is.

Look at the past 40 years of the Tour de France - around half the winners have
been disqualified for drug use. Are we really expected to believe the other
half naturally could keep up with the cheats or just have not been caught yet?

One of the UKs top runners pushed himself so far his body collapsed a few
hundred yards from the finish. I thought they were just fitter than me, but
they ignored their bodies danger signals more than me.

Sport (especially endurance) at the top level is diverging from healthy and
even every day experience into ... something else.

Something is broken somewhere.

